# Took Delivery of Our 2021 Racing Green R-Line Today



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

haven't seen that color before. looks good!


----------



## dmg924 (Oct 16, 2005)

speed51133! said:


> haven't seen that color before. looks good!


Thanks! It’s new for 2021. It looks black most of the time until the sun hits it.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Gorgeous color

Sent from my J8170 using Tapatalk


----------



## camaroz1985 (Mar 2, 2020)

Looks great!


----------



## samwoo (Apr 16, 2020)

camaroz1985 said:


> Looks great!


Great doesn't have enough letters for the way that looks, it's fantastic. I had a 2018 Tiguan in Moss green it pops between the chrome and the flake in the paint it was what a sight on a sunny day


----------



## Jayhawk49er (Aug 6, 2020)

Sweet! Really a unique color, saw one when I bought my Cross-Sport. Good Choice


----------



## VeeDubDude66 (Nov 27, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats!


----------

